# Scuffs on lower right rear bumper!!



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Today came to be my weekly wash today, did the usually wheel cleaning, snow foam and 2 bucket method. When I came to drying I noticed a slight scratch/ scuff on the bottom right of my rear bumper?! I was fuming to say the least, I know it's not massive but it really **** me off knowing how much effort I put in keeping my car clean and looking tidy. Not sure what the damage has come from tbh, But does anyone know where I should start off with this? Can it be touched up?! Or any method anyone has. There too deep to be machin polished out.

Cheers
Connor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

If they really are too deep to polish out I would recommend 'Poor Boys Black Hole' in fact I would recommend it for any black car anyway, scratches or no scratches. It's a coloured polish that leaves amazing results and is highly regarded in the detailing world. Have a read on some google searches it's awesome stuff!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Other than touching it in or having it painted I'd agree with giving a coloured polish a go, could have been some debris on the road, I had a Honda Civic years back and the sill got deeply scratched by something lying in the road I didn't see as it was dark, very pissed off as like you I like my car clean and pretty much know every mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Tbh Robinson I'd not even thought about using a masking polish at all. I've heard nothing but great reviews from poor boys black hole, as you say I'm a big detailing world fan aswell  but never needed it because the of how good condition I keep my black cars in  but it probably would be a good buy and to add to my collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Not at a stage where I want to get anything done on the car gogs seen as I'm selling it. I know that's now really how I should leave a car to a potential buyer.

Going to give it a clean and clay tomorrow after noon and see how bad it actually is.

I have a feeling it was from the other day driving up to York, I ran over a branch on the A1 but find it odd how it didn't damage the front of the car. Didn't think anything of it till today when I spotted it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

legend139 said:


> Tbh Robinson I'd not even thought about using a masking polish at all. I've heard nothing but great reviews from poor boys black hole, as you say I'm a big detailing world fan aswell  but never needed it because the of how good condition I keep my black cars in  but it probably would be a good buy and to add to my collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly mate you won't regret it I've tried loads of polishes, machine and hand and I wouldn't use anything else on a black car now. I still use poor boys on my silver TT but white diamond.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Give this a go
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=217520


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

arpuc said:


> Give this a go
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=217520


My first intention was to so something similar. I just wanted people's opinions on the damage first. I actually only live a few miles from reflectology, and the bloke knows his stuff for sure!

Think I'll give the poor boys black hole a go just so I can add another product to my collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

I've got similar scuff marks but I've got Brooklands green car anyone recommend anything tried to cutting no joy.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Also can anyone recommend a decent wax for my car Brooklands green 
Cheers


----------

